# Scale Blaster?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone ever use one?

http://www.scaleblaster.com/Default.aspx


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

These systems have a pretty poor reputation in the professional plumbing community. I would LOVE for them to work and I've tried to get multiple manufacturers to send me a free one to test drive. No matter what I hear or read, no way in hell I'm going to recommend and sell something like this without first hand knowledge that it works as advertised.






Paul


----------



## Atlantic (Apr 19, 2011)

You've had no luck in getting manufacturer's to send you one to try? Who have you contacted so far?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I've seen one in a supply house down here. Hard to believe a wire wrapped around a pipe and hooked to a box is going to do anything, and at $800 I'm not willing to find out.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

That appears to be a full-blown alchemy machine. Those type of machines cause electrolysis problems therefore causing worse corrosion problems within the pipes. If it is a big problem in the customer home and they really need a solution depending on how much they can afford I would go with the home filtration system, or you can go with the reverse osmosis system for the whole home.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I prefer the ones that have lots of flashing LED's they must be doing something.... :laughing:

Seriously there are a lot of threads here already about voodoo water conditioning... :yes:

Search electronic water conditioner, salt free water conditioner, anti scale, Template Assisted Crystallization...


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh shiny...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

It looks to me like it works off Black magic. The wire is really a stretched out wand and inside the box is the potion. I think duct taping crystals around a pipe would have a better affect.

The only thing I can say is the domain was registered to the company in 1998 and there is nothing on ripoffreport.com so it could possibly work. Its weird I am unable to find any reviews positive or negative good luck.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't forget the electricians version: Whole house power factor correctors (2 capacitors and a lamp in a nice little grey box) 

It seems appropriate since we are talking about quack gadgets for unsuspecting homeowners.

http://youtu.be/tIThybewb_o



Redwood said:


> I prefer the ones that have lots of flashing LED's they must be doing something.... :laughing:
> 
> Seriously there are a lot of threads here already about voodoo water conditioning... :yes:
> 
> Search electronic water conditioner, salt free water conditioner, anti scale, Template Assisted Crystallization...


----------

